# Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?



## murmeli1965 (20. Januar 2006)

Servus,
ich möchte mir noch zwei Ruten in 4,20m für die Brandung zulegen.
Ich fahre 2 - 3 mal im Jahr an die Küste.
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Teleskopruten gemacht?
Die sind ja vom Eigengewicht meistens etwas leichter.
Wie sieht es mit den Wurfeigenschaften aus?
In der Transportlänge klarer Favorit, oder? 

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme ein paar Antworten von euch!!

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Also für 2 - 3 mal Brandungsangeln im Jahr solltest auf Steckruten zrückgreifen, Teleskopbrandungsruten kosten, wenn sie was taugen sollen, ne ordentliche Stange Geld... außerdem kommt es da viel leichter zu Sandablagerungen zwischen den Teilen der Rute und solche können die Rute das Leben kosten...

Ich selbst überlege momentan zwar auch eine Telebrandungsrute zu kaufen, allerdings nur für die Molenangelei und auf Seebrücken, wo leichter gefischt werden kann, für den normalen Brandungseinsatz habe ich zwei SPRO Dyno SF Ruten in 3,90m  100 - 200 Gr. WG für jeweils 50€ das reicht für meine Zwecke, bin ja (leider) auch zu selten an der Küste für "Hi End Tackle"


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Achja, die Transportlänge gibt sich nix, bei 1,40m bist allemal!!


----------



## murmeli1965 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Dank dir erstmal,
die Sache mit dem Sand habe ich überhaupt nicht bedacht.
Das mit dem Geld soll erst meine zweite Sorge sein.
Zuerst die Vor- und Nachteile klar erkennen, dann entscheiden
ob die Kohle sich rentiert.
Kaufe ich was Gutes freue ich mich länger dran.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Agalatze (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

wenn du spaß haben möchtest dann kauf dir NIEMALS ne teleskoprute für die brandung. sogar die hochwertigen sind schrott im vergleich zu ner steckrute.

und sorry wenn ich das nun mal so sage, aber vorteile bei der transportlänge ????? du willst brandungsangeln machen !!!!!!
das wäre ja wie beim formel 1 wagen nach dem verbrauch zu fragen


----------



## murmeli1965 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

@agalatze
Hast schon Recht, 
ich sollte länger überlegen bevor ich hier was frage.#q 

Ich werde langsam alt.#d 


Dank dir!


----------



## Agalatze (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

sorry so sollte das aber nicht gemeint sein :m
war nur so ne anmerkung, weil das mit dem sand, dann die wurfeigenschaften usw usw...
mit ner steckrute hast du wirklich mehr spaß. die rute lädt sich auch demenstprechend besser auf. und bei ner telerute hätte ich persönlich angst voll durchzuziehen.
bin mir sicher dass du ne gute entscheidung treffen wirst !!!


----------



## Hämmer25 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

aalglatze hat vollkommen recht:m 
kauf dir nie eine telerute zum brandungsangeln.durch den sand gehen sämtliche schiebeverbindungen kaputt(abrieb),selbst wenn du unmittelbar nach dem angeln die rute reinigst bleibt immer noch sand in den einschüben.kauf dir lieber eine steckrute im mittleren preislevel und du hast lange freude damit.zwischen 80 und 100€ bekommst du wirklich schon gute ruten(quantum crypton surf oder shimano beastmaster).welche rute du auch kaufst ist natürlich eine sache des geschmacks und des geldbeutels.bitte laß aber die finger von teleruten und den billigschrott von 1..2..3..
ich wünsche dir ein glückliches händchen beim kauf.

bis dann hämmer25|wavey:


----------



## Dani_CH (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Eindeutig Steckruten.

Preis / Leistung und vorallem das Wurfverhalten- sind die Argumente dafür.

Gruss vom Schweizer Brandungsangler


----------



## Reisender (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> @agalatze
> Hast schon Recht,
> ich sollte länger überlegen bevor ich hier was frage.#q
> Ich werde langsam alt.#d
> Dank dir!


 
Neh !! denn viele haben Früher mit Tele Gefischt .....so wie ich auch, der Nachteil ist halt das sie beim zusammenschieben Total Zerkratzen und nach einer weile aussehen wie Hulda. 

Lack ist Zerkratzt und es Knirscht in allen Fugen, selbst wenn du unten die Kappe Entfernst und sie dann in der Badewanne Spülst, ist immer noch Sand in den Teil.


----------



## donlotis (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Hallo,

eine Teleskoprute ist für mich immer nur eine Notlösung...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## dorschiie (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

ich habe mal ne tele von einem kollegen benutzt wel ich meine steckrute versemmelt habe. die tele hatte unter dem spitzenring einen verschiebbaren ring der sich beim werfen immer verdreht hat so das die schnur sich immer um das spitzenteil drehte nach ein paar würfen hat sich das sp. teil dann auch verabschiedet. ich weiß nicht ob alle tele br ruten so einen 2. ring haben aber es war nervig . 
ps. mit dem sand das ist auch richtig.
ich würde nie mehr in der br. eine tele rute benutzen.
lieber nur mit einer steckrute weiter angeln.
(versicherung hat die rute erstattet)


----------



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Also ich danke euch allen erst mal für die erschöpfenden Antworten.
Ich sehe schon, klarer Sieg für Steckruten!!!
Jetzt frag ich mich noch, für wen die Industrie Teleskop - Brandungsruten baut.#d 

Jetzt steht für mich jedenfalls fest, 
die nächsten Ruten werden Steckruten.|supergri 
Dank eurer Hilfe.:q 

Beim nächsten Thema frage ich euch welche Rute ich nehmen soll.:m 

Das wird bestimmt ganz lustig.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Hummer (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Hallo Oldi,

das mit der Transportlänge der Brandungssteckruten ist nicht so schlimm, da sie meist dreiteilig sind.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Ich habe ja schon 2 Steckruten von Zebco,
aber ich dachte, die Tele hätten einen Vorteil.
Aber dem war wohl nicht so.

Dank euch allen.

Grüßken von Oldi


----------



## dorschiie (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

@murmeli1965
ich sag auch immer "keine macht den drogen" aber geh trotzdem immer wieder zum angeln.


----------



## murmeli1965 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

@ dorschiie

Diese Droge ist von der allgemeinen Meinung ausgenommen!!!:q 


Na, du hast ja ne dolle Signatur, fast schon übertrieben.
Hast du zu viel Nationalstolz???#6 :m 


Gruß Oldi


----------



## UliRodMaster (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Hallo an die verrückten " Surfer ".  
Neben den genannten Vorzügen von Steckruten,kommt sicher die 
deutlich höhere Belastbarkeit zum Tragen . Habe noch nix über Casting mit Tele ruten gelesen. Wäre mal `ne Aufgabe. Aber eine teure. 
In disem Zusammenhang ,hat jmd . Info`s über die neuen Century Surf
Ruten. Oder über Zziplex.?

  Merci bien.  Gute Nacht UliRodMaster


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Die Tele"Brandungsruten" heißen nur so, weil sie ein längeres Griffende im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten haben.
Entwickelt sind die für das Molenangeln und vor allem dem Schleppfischen vom treibenden Kutter aus. Das lange Griffende läßt sich besser unter die Achsel klemmen, und bei einer Länge von über vier Meter läßt sich die Montage weit genug vom Kutter fern halten.
Auf der Leeseite wird die Teleskoprute voll ausgefahren und auf der Luvseite ein oder zwei Segmente zusammengeschoben. 
In der Regel wird, wenn es möglich ist, kurz vor der Landung auch ein Segment zusammen geschoben, weil auf einem Kutter zu wenig Platz ist.

In diesem Bereich sind Tele-Brandungsruten den Steckruten überlegen.


----------



## dario (13. März 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

Tach erstmal ich hätte mal ein paar fragen also ich habe mir letzten 2 brandungsruten von Cool surf 1x3,90m und 1x4,20m mit ein wurfgewicht von 100g bis 200g gekauft. Jetzt wäre meine frage ob es reicht wenn ich mir eine 0,30mm geflochtene schnur mit 11.9 kg tragkraft kaufe. Und meine zweite frage wäre wie dick ungefähr die schlag schnur sein muß. Würde mich über einige antworten freuen 

*Danke schonmal im vorraus*
Dario


----------



## Agalatze (14. März 2006)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute für die Brandung?*

kauf dir mal lieber ne 17er für den anfang.
und am besten ne 39er als schlagschnur davor !


----------

